# Plow wings



## Plowman19 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello. I finally got my plow wings finished. Here's some pictures.
I found this design on youtube.
It was built to fit a plow on a 1/2 ton.
The bottom scapers are made from a semi tire tread.
Just finished tonight, haven't got enough snow yet to try .
Hope you like it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

wont the snow catch on all the bolt heads?


----------



## Plowman19 (Nov 23, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> wont the snow catch on all the bolt heads?


From what the guy told me, once the holes between fills up. It slides off.
Can't tell you anymore then that. We don't have much snow yet.
When I get to try them I'll let you know.
Thanks for the question.
Regards.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I seen that before!







One for every Province.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Why so many bolts?


----------



## Plowman19 (Nov 23, 2017)

Mudly said:


> Why so many bolts?


The reason I used so many bolts was to secure the semi tire scraper to the wing. This way there so be no way for snow to get between the tire and wing.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Plowman19 said:


> The reason I used so many bolts was to secure the semi tire scraper to the wing. This way there so be no way for snow to get between the tire and wing.


Ok


----------



## Plowman19 (Nov 23, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> wont the snow catch on all the bolt heads?





Plowman19 said:


> From what the guy told me, once the holes between fills up. It slides off.
> Can't tell you anymore then that. We don't have much snow yet.
> When I get to try them I'll let you know.
> Thanks for the question.
> Regards.


Hello leolkfrm.
We had a small snow storm Saturday, so I got to try my plow with the wings.
You asked about snow sticking to the bolt heads on my semi tire scraper.
They seem to work fine. Snow doesn't seem to build up much at all on the bolt heads. 
Hope this information helps.
Regards
Plowman 19


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Plowman19 said:


> Hello. I finally got my plow wings finished. Here's some pictures.
> I found this design on youtube.
> It was built to fit a plow on a 1/2 ton.
> The bottom scapers are made from a semi tire tread.
> ...


----------



## Plowman19 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you Dondo


----------

